
10 Fonts for Code - platz
http://typecast.com/blog/10-fonts-for-code
======
Gormo
What an abysmal website UX for comparing typefaces. I've got to scroll through
oceans of whitespace to move between type samples -- no chance of having them
on the screen at the same time without opening multiple browser windows -- and
the actual type samples are different from each other, making them hard to
compare.

After mentioning the importance of distinguishing O/0, l/1, etc., the
subsequent samples don't all include these characters. Some of the samples
don't even include any numerals!

The author points out how programmers prefer monospace fonts for their clarity
and legibility, then, ironically, shows some of the samples in a washed-out
low contrast color scheme, quite contrary to the typical high-contrast colors
the typical coder uses, again, for the sake of clarity and legibility.

Would it have been too much to ask to put consistent samples, in a
consistently-readable color scheme, on the screen simultaneously? Why does a
website ostensibly devoted to design itself have such awful design?

------
jkmcf
I love trying new fixed width fonts, but I keep returning to Bitstream Vera
Sans Mono because it seems the sharpest at a variety of sizes (to my eyes, at
least).

However, I'm going to give Fira another chance.

~~~
platz
unfortunately it looks like the line height is way offin Fira, at least in Vim

~~~
jkmcf
Now that you mention it, I think that was why I stopped using it.

------
Sonicmouse
I don't get why people vear from "Courier New"

It's the greatest fixed-length font yet created for writing code! Period!

~~~
platz
Its definitely under appreciated imho

